# Medical disqualification when testing for certain jobs



## zoephie2011 (1 Mar 2016)

Good (insert time of day) to you all.

I am not looking for an answer to an illness just a clarification that my recruiting Sgt said, that really confused me.

"applying for Pilot, the medical will be harder than Infantry. They will test for different things than Infantry. So you could have an issue that isn't Pilot worthy so your whole application is closed. But say you were only applying for Infantry, then the medical wouldn't be as severe and you'd get in the CAF."

Is this true? I thought the medical was the same regardless of jobs. 
Say you have 
1) Pilot
2) Intelligence
3) Infantry

Wouldn't having an issue towards Pilot disqualify you from Pilot, but not Intelligence. The Sgt basically said, if you have an issue in being a Pilot you're OUT. So don't apply for Pilot, and you'll get in cause the medical is less invasive?

Can someone corroborate whether this is true, partly true... THANK YOU!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Mar 2016)

It depends on the issue, some issues disqualify you from being aircrew, but make you perfectly able to get an air factor of 5, which means you're qualified to be cargo like the rest of us.


----------



## SupersonicMax (1 Mar 2016)

zoephie2011 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't having an issue, disqualify you from Pilot, but not Intelligence. The Sgt basically said, if you have an issue in being a Pilot you're OUT. So don't apply for Pilot, and you'll get in cause the medical is less invasive?



Sounds fishy... Apply for what you want to do cross that bridge later (having the application closed, which I doubt will happen if you are fit for other trades).


----------



## zoephie2011 (1 Mar 2016)

Does sound fishy doesn't it?! He wasn't even Navy  :facepalm:

So I'm not worried about my medical or anything of the sort, it's just odd that I was told they would test differently according to the job being applied for.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Mar 2016)

zoephie2011 said:
			
		

> So I'm not worried about my medical or anything of the sort, it's just odd that I was told they would test differently according to the job being applied for.



Every trade has a unique medical requirement. Some trades you can be partially colourblind, some you can wear cokebottle glasses, some you cannot.


----------



## dimsum (1 Mar 2016)

zoephie2011 said:
			
		

> Does sound fishy doesn't it?! He wasn't even Navy  :facepalm:
> 
> So I'm not worried about my medical or anything of the sort, it's just odd that I was told they would test differently according to the job being applied for.



All trades go through the CFAT, initial medical and interview.  Some trades (such as Pilot) then go through other tests such as Aircrew Selection.  So, if you apply for your trades and fail Aircrew Selection for Pilot, your application isn't thrown out but you may (depending on how you do in the CFAT, initial medical and interview) get one of your other two choices.  

As Puckchaser alluded to, each trade will have a medical requirement that is tested for in the initial medical, and also aircrew medical in the cases of folks wanting to go to aircrew trades.


----------



## DAA (3 Mar 2016)

Every applicant to the CF will undergo the exact same initial medical review at their local Recruiting Detachment, regardless of occupation choice(s).  In some instances, there may be additional requirements as Dimsum mentions above and Pilot, Air Combat Systems Officer and Aerospace Control Officer will require additional assessments.

If your initial medical is approved and you have listed one of those three occupations, you will be scheduled for Aircrew Selection testing at a later date and when you attend this training, you will be subject to an entirely different medical exam.  If you fail the testing and or the medical portion, your Aircrew occupations will be removed from your application but the remainder of your choices will remain active.


----------



## zoephie2011 (9 Mar 2016)

DAA, Thank you.

That's the most logical to me. But I had been told a few different things (at the Recruitment Center) and it just bugged me not knowing.

Thank you again!


----------

